# First attempt at photo.. need advice.



## killer-beez (Apr 23, 2008)

First attempt at pictures.  Need help on how to show the high gloss finish.  Also, need critique on pen and picture.  Any advice?  Tough skin so lets have it...

Here is what I used:
Photo Tent
2  5500k 27 watt daylight bulbs
Fuji 5000S camera


----------



## Ligget (Apr 23, 2008)

If you want to catch the CA finish on a photograph I take the pictures outside.

Camera on manual with macro setting selected, hey presto!


----------



## gerryr (Apr 23, 2008)

Do you mean Fuji FinePix S5000 Z?  I can't find a 5000S at DPReview.  Take a look at the article I wrote on pen photography.  The link to it is on the IAP home page.  It might answer some, or a lot of your questions.

It does appear to me that your white balance is off since the photo seems to have a yellow tint to it, but this monitor isn't calibrated so it could be off.


----------



## almer (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ligget_
> 
> If you want to catch the CA finish on a photograph I take the pictures outside.
> 
> Camera on manual with macro setting selected, hey presto!


That is a nice pic and pen


----------

